# Angelfish in a 29G tank.



## MadChemist (Jul 12, 2008)

Several months ago, I got 6 juvenile angelfish for a 29G tank in hopes of getting a breeding pair out of them. The angels are now palm-size but have not formed any pairs. The tank is overcrowded and I need to sell some of them, as they now fight with each other on a daily basis.

I know that a pair of angelfish can be kept in a 29G tank. Do they have to be a male-female breeding pair, or can they just be any two angelfish? I have grown attached to the angelfish and I don't want to have to sell every single one of them, but I guess I will have to if only a breeding pair can be kept together in this tank.

If I can keep any two angelfish together, could I also keep other dwarf cichlids with them like bolivian rams?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey there,

I had two angelfish in my 29 gallon tank a few months back. At that point they were slightly less than palm size. They were not a pair, and in fact I never confirmed their sexes. They got along mostly, but would squabble occasionally.

I believe they might have had a chance to co-exist, but I decided the tank would be better off with one and chose my favorite. I understand how you feel having to let some of your angels go.

If you'd really like to keep two in there, then I would just try to avoid keeping two males. Give it a try, and see how things go.

Whether you keep one or two angels, I wouldn't keep anymore cichlids in there besides the angels; however, you can keep other fish such as cory cats, tetras (I think rummy noses are great), and smaller plecos and algae eating fish. I have all of these in mine and it makes for an interesting tank to observe....although certainly not as interesting as if I had an angel pair.

I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 12, 2008)

If my two favourite ones currently fight and are likely both male, I guess it wouldn't work out then, right?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

I had them once. I added salt and raised the temp to 84 to promote breeding and pairing. No lie  it works...


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 12, 2008)

My two kois are a male and a female which never fight, so I guess I'll be keeping them. I was looking at the 29G cookie cutter setup for an angelfish tank which suggested 5 corydora catfish and 8 harlequin rasboras or 6 marbled hatchets along with a pair of angelfish. I want to substitute the cory catfish with 5 otocinclus catfish to eat algae. I would also like to substitute the harlequin rasboras or hatchets for something more colourful. Any suggestions?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't have to substitute the cory's for the ottocinclus. But I also wouldn't put 5 ottos in there, there simply won't be enough algae for all of them, they eat it like you wouldn't believe. You could do 5 corys, 3 ottos, the 2 angels, 10-12 of just about any tetra or barb. I would pick out a few favorites and come back here and we could narrow down the list for you.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I'll stick to 3 ottos then. I'm not really sure if I want corys, though. As for tetras, my unfortunate favourites are neons and cardinals, which would be eaten by the angels, as well as "neon" serpae tetras, which would nip at the angels' fins. I was looking at some rosy tetras, but they were at a store that takes poor care of their tanks and I can't find them at any of the stores I trust. Gold barbs might be nice (if I can find them).


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe you could try some sort of loach as a bottom feeder. I don't know which ones would work in a 29, but i'm sure someone here does.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there a particular reason that you don't want corys? They add a lot of character to a tank.

As for tetras, harlequin rasboras are beautiful fish. Rummy nose tetras are also freaking sweet. Don't judge these fish by the way they look at the LFS. With good water and feeding conditions they usually color up alot once you bring them home.

Many barbs have a reputation for fin nipping. I've never kept gold barbs, but if you want to keep gold barbs I'd suggest talking to someone who has kept them in order to gauge their propensity for fin nipping.

Out of curiosity, is your tank planted? What kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Golds don't seem to be as nippy say tigers, but they are very active. Have had good use as dithers with central americans, but they were too active for south american dwarves. Never tried with angels though.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

After the angels are full grown and breeding regularly I don't think tetra of any kind are going to enjoy being in there. A 29 is a great size for breeders but I don't think it leaves any room for company fish.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 12, 2008)

The corys I've seen haven't been particularly attractive. I'll look around and give them a second thought. My tank is planted with 1.5 WPG. It's a low-tech Walstad setup, but I'm planning to convert it to a low-tech Tom Barr setup and rescape it before adding new fish. The soil substrate petered out a few months ago, and I've had to resort to adding fertilizers to stop the massive plant die-off which ensued. I'll be using a thin layer of peat or leonardite underneath black fluorite for the rescape.

I don't think the two koi angelfish are a breeding pair (I don't know the signs, other than catching them breeding or picking at each other). I have no intention of encouraging them to breed.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't imagine a tank with cories! They really do help the maintenance by cleaning up food that drops to the substrate. But they are also absolutely the cuties things!! Look at sterbai (with orange fins) or what's called the false juliis. Both are absolutely beautiful and stay small. A group of three to five is best.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i love my cories. they are the darnedest little guys. i have a trio of angels in a 29g my self, and i too am waiting for them to pair off. i think i have 2m,1f. not 100%. 4 corys(plan on getting more) 1 bolivian ram(her mate died and i put her in there to give her some company, i think she thinks shes a angel now :roll: ) and 1 pleco which is getting to big will be switched out soon.

i think the setup works with 2 angels just fine. i am looking for homes for the ram and pleco. once i get those out and a smaller bushy noise the tank should be great.

but i would steer clear of barbs. the are fin nippers and unless you get 6+ they nip at everyone. i would stick to tetras or more corys


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 12, 2008)

I went to a different fish store to have a look around, and I've decided on a group of 6 harlequin rasboras, 5 julii cory cats and 3 oto cats with the two angelfish. Unfortunately, I don't feel comfortable buying from that store, since they told me they have a virus in their system that killed their last shipment of angelfish. Hopefully a different location will have everything.

I have a question about the harlequin rasboras. If they are not fully grown (about 0.75"), will the angelfish try to eat them?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Harlequin's should be safe with angels, as they are an odd shape that's hard to swallow . . .

Since this is a somewhat newly established tank, I'd wait on the otos. They really need an established tank as they can be quite fragile. Since you'll be putting in new stock and testing the biological filter, etc., I'd personally wait. I've had a high mortality rate initially on these, as have others. You might want to go with five initially and expect one or two not to make it during the first week or two.


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I was planning on waiting a while to get the ottos since I wouldn't have much algae for them to eat after the re-scape.


----------

